# What do you use for a ceiling white



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Just curious, 

What do you use for a cieling paint when cielings are spec'd white. Typically I will use just an extra white flat but I know that there are some brands that market paint specifically for cielings with a better reflective value. It has also been suggested by my local SW store to use the cheapest white flat :blink:. 

I usually only use the SW Duration or American Pride for interiors and typically use the white in the same brand as the walls.

Is there a difference in cieling paint?


----------



## The paint whisperer (Oct 18, 2007)

Style Perfect is what i normally use especially when i paint old popcorn ceiling.
Even when the ceiling has not been piant for a long time and it kind of turned yellowish, one coat of Style Perfect 90% of the times it will do the job. 
i have used recular flat white paint in the past. To me, it does not cover as well as... Many times, i have to do second coat...


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I use Ben Moore's Muresco Ceiling White, classic formula.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

PPG Premium ceiling white. Not cheap, but its the flattest and brightest I've found.


----------



## painter jeff (Nov 29, 2007)

PPG. spec. white flat......good paint


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Tonyg said:


> What do you use for a cieling paint when cielings are spec'd white.


Benjamin Moore's Muresco Ceiling White


Tonyg said:


> It has also been suggested by my local SW store to use the cheapest white flat


 That would not be my suggestion
Cheaper paints are more drippy and splattery, and more likely to show roller marks and less likely to hide and cover
In fact, as that means it takes longer and uses more paint and needs more clean-up, I'd say that's horrible advice


Tonyg said:


> Is there a difference in cieling paint?


Yup
Better stuff has less splatter, higher hide, better coverage, better adhesion upside-down...etc...etc...


----------



## Boden Painting (Dec 27, 2007)

I like to use SW Masterhide, preferably applied by sprayer.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

did someone say they used Duration as a ceiling paint???????? whoa...

yeah, I like masterhide myself


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Rich said:


> did someone say they used Duration as a ceiling paint???????? whoa...
> 
> yeah, I like masterhide myself


 
I picked up some Muresco today :thumbsup:


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Masterhide extra white is the absolute bomb for ceiling paints. But then again I could care less - I have used them all, muresco, p&l, muralo's, california in two lines, ACE, superspec, local paint companies, $9/can pva primers with added white tint - whatever and anything - it's all good. What I focus on more now - is those nice plastic sheets that cover up furniture from spatter. Because I feel now more than ever, I am a service provider - and as a service provider they'll remember me more for getting spatter on their ethan allen furniture {god forbid} over their bright white ceilings. So I think less about products now and more about service and keeping a customer happy. Product quality on ceilings is secondary.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Tonyg said:


> I picked up some Muresco today :thumbsup:


good man


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

So I think less about products now and more about service and keeping a customer happy. Product quality on ceilings is secondary.

I tend to agree, I cannot think of any customer that has commented on the ceiling, I think it is just us painters that have a tendency to look up when we enter a new environment.I still most always use a good flat wall paint for the ceilings though a.) I am not paying for it and b.) I DO look up at them!


----------



## KeirK (Nov 30, 2007)

Tony,
The American Pride ceiling White was designed for the ceiling as a flat paint with lower reflectance, higher absorbtion, and less spatter (for obvious application reasons). Since the ceiling rarely gets "Scrubbed" or worn, the paint is stronger on the qualities you need in a ceiling paint. It is a very durable product, but is not the same formulation as a flat white. 
Great product and Toxin free!


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

plainpainter said:


> What I focus on more now - is those nice plastic sheets that cover up furniture from spatter. Because I feel now more than ever, I am a service provider - and as a service provider they'll remember me more for getting spatter on their ethan allen furniture {god forbid} over their bright white ceilings.


Are you telling us that there was a time when you DIDN"T cover the furniture?


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

I use SW COVERMAX its $9/gal and it's very white and flat. Coverage is average but typically you are covering a white cieling without stains anyway.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

LOL - I've always covered the furniture. I just wanted to state that I think that service is really where our companies are for. I use to be a 'quality' guy - and using the best quality products. I am just saying I think we all should be thinking about how to sell our services to customers, and thinking of the things that are important to them. Like for example - I was on a job where I walked around in my socks for 3 weeks. Because the homeowner is living in a million dollar home with cherry flooring - and guys in workboots just really puts off a homeowner. They could care less if I am using scrubbable 100% acrylic level I titanium oxide white ceiling paint - they just don't want me walking on their nice floors with dirty boots! Me walking in socks using muresco vinyl acrylic paint vs. me walking around in boots using the top of line c2 $30/gallon ceiling ultra bright white super duper 100% acrylic ceiling paint - which one do you think impresses a house wife more?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

plainpainter said:


> I just wanted to state that I think that service is really where our companies are for. I use to be a 'quality' guy - and using the best quality products. I am just saying I think we all should be thinking about how to sell our services to customers, and thinking of the things that are important to them.


I completely agree. It really tough to come to terms with the fact that we need to do a _good job for good money_, instead of worrying about doing a _great job for probably not enough money_. I know I still struggle with the concept, but certainly see how it would be more beneficial to my business and myself if I can keep that mindset.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

HomeGuardPaints said:


> I use SW COVERMAX . Coverage is average but typically you are covering a white cieling without stains anyway.


Hmm. Irony. SW builders primer/finish $8/gl for the customer who "just wants there ceiling painted". SW 400 flat is pretty dead flat and touches up well. BM or graham ceiling paints for high end customers.


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

painttofish said:


> Hmm. Irony. SW builders primer/finish $8/gl for the customer who "just wants there ceiling painted". SW 400 flat is pretty dead flat and touches up well. BM or graham ceiling paints for high end customers.


Nver had a complaint, but hey i only do 200 houses a year.


----------



## TNpainter (Dec 7, 2011)

painttofish said:


> Hmm. Irony. SW builders primer/finish $8/gl for the customer who "just wants there ceiling painted". SW 400 flat is pretty dead flat and touches up well. BM or graham ceiling paints for high end customers.


 
so your trying to tell me covermax is a primer and a topcoat? or i am miss reading that


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

TNpainter said:


> so your trying to tell me covermax is a primer and a topcoat? or i am miss reading that


That post was from 4 years ago.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

scottjr said:


> That post was from 4 years ago.


But "white" is such a timeless subject. :whistling2:


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

ProWallGuy said:


> I completely agree. It really tough to come to terms with the fact that we need to do a _good job for good money_, instead of worrying about doing a _great job for probably not enough money_. I know I still struggle with the concept, but certainly see how it would be more beneficial to my business and myself if I can keep that mindset.


The more time we spend on a job polishing the fenders so to speak, the less money we make!

The guys that are making the money, are the guys that are in and out! 

My quality is too good for the money I am paid! Really!

I need to cut back on quality about 20% and make more money on production! Even working @ 80% quality level, my work would still be light years better than the HO paint job!


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

PhillysFinest said:


> The more time we spend on a job polishing the fenders so to speak, the less money we make!
> 
> The guys that are making the money, are the guys that are in and out!
> 
> My quality is too good for the money I am paid! Really!


Starting to learn this now after 15 years. Perfection never pays and keeps me on each job too long.


----------

